
Show HN: Lens – Dead Simple Image Annotation Through Google Maps - drewmassey
https://lens.collectival.com
======
drewmassey
Hi there,

I've been looking for a really simple image annotation solution that is quick,
mobile friendly, ready to ingest large-format images, easily sharable, etc.,
and coming up dry. So I hacked google maps to display my own images. Comments
are welcome.

Thx, D

